# Latest schedule



## StargazerOmega (Oct 9, 2021)

Have been looking at the myTime app for the new schedule and have found nada. Could it just be that my store hasn't gotten around to posting it yet, or could it be a mixup that I didn't get scheduled? I had my first NCNS in 5 years at Spot the other day. Would that factor in to why I don't see new shifts? I sound like a complete noob asking this, but my store is usually very punctual when it comes to posting schedules. My next shift is Sunday, so if I don't see anything before my shift, I'll definitely ask when I get there. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 9, 2021)

It should have nothing to do with the ncns. If there are s lot of changes to be made, or a schedule maker is on vacation,  that might cause them to post late.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 9, 2021)

If you store had issues with your NCNS, they would have had a discussion with you or corrective action.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 9, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> If you store had issues with your NCNS, they would have had a discussion with you or corrective action.


I haven't worked since the NCNS. My next shift is tomorrow. Even so, I'm not expecting it to be a big deal. CA at worst, since it's my first NCNS since I was hired.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 9, 2021)

Bumping to say that I called just to ease my mind and it turns out I'm not scheduled next Saturday. 👍 Guess I've just become so accustomed to working weekends that it threw me off.


----------

